# Spectra Cut 2 vinyl



## GimmeeTees (Mar 24, 2010)

I used to purchase SPECTRA CUT 2 from Imprintables. I really loved working with this vinyl. Now that Imprintables merged with Stahls they no longer carry SPECTRA CUT 2.


My question is this: What is the closest vinyls that are comparable to SPECTRA CUT 2? I've tried SPORTLITE from Stalh but found the weeding is difficult due to the fact that it's hard to see the cut marks on the vinyl. 



Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


Asif
Gimmee Gimmee Tees


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

My favorite vinyl as well. I'm about to email them and see if they have any old stock for clearance unless you've already tried?


I'm thinking Siser Easyweed may be a close 2nd?


----------



## GimmeeTees (Mar 24, 2010)

splathead said:


> My favorite vinyl as well. I'm about to email them and see if they have any old stock for clearance unless you've already tried?
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Siser Easyweed may be a close 2nd?





I wouldn't recommend buying any leftover spectra cut 2 vinyl. Because the last roll I got from Imprintables before they merged with stalhs was an outdated roll of vinyl. It was old and wouldn't cut right. Essentially they were getting rd of their old stuff. Their new rolls were all gone.


----------



## GimmeeTees (Mar 24, 2010)

I just found these guys:


https://www.heattransferwarehouse.com/


And they have a vinyl called WALAKUT SOFT that is very much similar to spectra cut 2.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

GimmeeTees said:


> I just found these guys:
> 
> 
> https://www.heattransferwarehouse.com/
> ...



Please report back after you've tested it.


----------



## GimmeeTees (Mar 24, 2010)

splathead said:


> Please report back after you've tested it.





I did test it. Yes, it's pretty close to spectra cut 2. I plan on using it!


----------



## LCE (Jan 18, 2007)

I found this thread while looking for Spectra Cut II application. I have leftovers and I want to press it on one hoodie. Anyhow, If you are still looking for similar vinyl, I would recommend the Fashion-Film or Premium Plus from Stahls.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I settled on https://b-flexamerica.com/products/bf-700/ as the closest to Cut II. I didn't like Stahls Fashion or Premium.


B-flex Gimme 5 is also nice. Super thin, 4 second press, and only need 285 degrees temp setting.


----------

